# Does anyone know of a pregnant friendly pinworm remedy? My whole family has to be treated



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

So im 12 weeks 3 days, thought i was over with the first trimester, but apparently thats not till 14 weeks.

Anyhoo, embarassingly, we seem to have a pinworm outbreak in our family. ive been scouging the internet for friendly remedies, but apparently tea tree oil is out. Grapefruit seed extract is uncertain. Possibly garlic oil, but it seems you have to take alot, and im not sure if thats safe. Actual garlic itself (2 cloves morning and night), makes me want to gag, but maybe its the only option.

Does anyone have any experience, or advice? I would be so grateful.


----------



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about this! I was under the impression that grapefruit seed ext was OK? I've been taking it to try to avoid yeast from coming back. I'll look into that a little more. How did you get diagnosed with pinworms? I've wondered about this in the past, but no DRs seem to want to give straight answers about diagnosis. Good luck!


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

You can see the pinworms on yourself. To actually test, you'd put tape on your bum where they come out at night.

We've suffered with this before, and it was hard getting rid of them. Pin-X is the thing that finally got rid of them but I don't know about taking it while pregnant. I hope OP gets this taken care of soon! As my kids would say, it sucks.


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow - That must be irritating. What about enemas? At least to take care of the itching until you can be treated. How did you find out you had them?


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

There are a few good answers here

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080201210911AA0J42z

I had good luck with simply using a lot of vaseline every night for several weeks, when we had an outbreak years ago. That was what my doctor recommended. You need to do everyone in the family at once and be generous with the vaseline!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I wish i could confirm that grapefruit seed extract was ok, because it has so many other good functions as well. It is wonderful for colds. Now ive come down with a cold too :-(

Well, the first night i put on tea tree oil for the itching-miraculously disappeared, and the smell was nice. Then i read that was risky. Lately, ive used vinegar if i have itching, but it hasnt been a problem most nights. Apple cider vinegar seems to be the best, but i only had ordinary vinegar in the cupboard.

Cabbage-well, i was craving some cabbage. I either eat it shredded and raw with some olive oil and vinegar, or, i cook it lightly. Apparently, parasites of any kind detest this, its even good for yeast infections. So ive been eating cabbage, and all symptoms have disappeared. Yep, cabbage is amazing stuff. I wish my kids would eat it.

Gross but true-i knew i had them because i literally found one. Then i went on the internet and compared images. Ive never had experience of this before. Apparently, 85%, some say 95% of americans have them. I wouldnt be surprised if statistics were similar elsewhere. I believe a good diet helps. The parasites like flour and sugar, but detest garlic, cabbage, carrots, and raw vegetables in general.

You can use tea tree oil in your wash to kill off parasites too. So ive been doing that. But easy on the stuff, as apparently its estrogenic.

As usual, the doctor was useless, and said i had to wait till my 2nd trimester to be prescribed any medicine. My next visit is a month away, so i am supposed to put up with that for another whole month?

I cant wait to change to a midwife.

Anyway, i would be grateful if anyone could confirm the safety of grapefruit seed extract, because i would love to try it.


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad the tea tree oil is working. I cant imagine having this problem, although, the reason I asked how you found out is because I wonder. I thought the itchiness it was yeast or allergies - but pinworms could be a possibility!

If 85-95 percent of people have pinworms, then maybe I should do some tests. Anyone know how to do the scotch tape test?

Sorry, can't verify the safety of GSE, but i do hope you find something soon!


----------



## mareseatoats (Mar 4, 2011)

My midwives said that eating pumpkin seeds was safe and often worked getting rid of pinworms. I know it's really important to wash the sheets like crazy until their gone. Sorry you're having to deal with this! It isn't any fun, I know.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Check out homeopathic Cina:

http://abchomeopathy.com/r.php/Cina


----------



## Sims0510 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Pinworm treatment while*

Hello, I just ran across this thread. I am currently 23 weeks pregnant and was searching the internet for information on peoples experience with treating pinworms while they were pregnant. ContactMaya or anyone else could you please share what you did to cure yourself of pinworms? Any personal experiences would be gr
eatly appreciated. I am so ready to get over this!


----------



## MBNYC (Jul 16, 2015)

*Worms of some sort while pregnant! Arghhh*

I'm stressing out as I am 6 weeks pregnant with worms of some sort. My doctor thinks they are ascariasis but I think they are pinworms. There were heaps of them in my stool and I can see them running around my anus at night. My OB says I can't take anything in the first trimester, but I read you can't take anything until the third trimester. That's so long away. I can't stand the feeling of these little worms running around, plus just the thought of been infested with worms! Arghhhhh I'm going insane. I've eaten 7 garlic cloves so far today (just finished lunch) so I'm hoping so much that garlic will kill them!!!!!

Does anyone know someone who took PIN-X medication and had a healthy child?


----------



## lilyofjudah (Jan 3, 2010)

We discovered our nursing toddler had roundworms when I started taking magnesium for a muscle injury - her stools got loose as a side effect and they started coming out... Although I wonder if enough magnesium would have flushed them right out we opted for the tropical remedy of fresh pineapple and papaya, along with garlic. And nothing else to eat for a couple days. Not much fun after the first meal but it did work and I was certain wouldn't harm any of us (we all did it as a precaution). It has to be fresh fruit for the enzymes. Might work on pinworms as well?


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I used tea tree oil, undiluted, on the spot, which kills any eggs that may have been laid. Do not use for more than 2 days in a row, or you will get thrush ( a yeast infection due to the imbalance in your flora)
I did this a couple of times while pregnant, and my baby turned out fine (she's 3 now) However, as i said, pregnant or not, do not over do it, as tea tree oil is very strong.

I would not put this on a child however.

Also, eat lots of pumpkin seeds, they are good for you and tasty too! Also, plenty of raw cabbage, perhaps some sauerkraut while you're at it. 

Reduce sugar and white flour consumption. Strange, but if ive had a few cakes or had unhealthy food intake, that aweful itch comes back the next night. If i abstain, it goes away....the tea tree oil gets rid of it in one night as it interrupts the breeding cycle.


----------

